# EOS Utility/FoCal not recognizing 5D3 in Win8 64-bit



## squarebox (Nov 9, 2012)

Very weird issue here, but when I connect my 5Dmk3 to my desktop (windows 8 64-bit) it detects that a 5Dmk3 has been connected and I can copy pictures down and it tells me how much battery and card space is left. However, when I launch EOS Utility (2.12) or FoCal (1.6), neither software registers that the camera is connected to the machine. Here's where it gets weirder, everything works fine on a laptop with win7 and on another laptop with the same build of windows 8. I'm using the same usb cables and whatnot. 

So I gave Canon customer support a call (amazing support btw), but they were at a loss for words as to why it wasn't showing up. Was just wondering if anyone here might have a possible solution or something I could try.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it a new computer, or did you upgrade? Sometimes upgrades cause issues like this, but it should be working on a new installation.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 10, 2012)

Old computer fresh install. Same deal as the laptop using the same disk


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Old computer fresh install. Same deal as the laptop using the same disk


I haven't yet upgraded to Windows 8, I've been planning to buy or build a new PC. Its tough to build my own for the price of a Dell XPS with i7 3rd generation.


----------



## chicken (Nov 10, 2012)

I would not be surprised if its because something in Windows 8 is grabbing access to the camera first. I ran into this issue on FoCal on Win7 when I had DSLR Remote Pro opened and it grabbed the camera first. Only one program can be accessing the camera at any given time. I am not a windows 8 user but I suspect there is some way of having Windows no opening access to the device itself. This is different than the CF card showing up as a drive letter.


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 10, 2012)

Seeing files on 5D3 and control 5D3 are two different things. Accessing 5D3 file is via mass storage driver, which is a Windows building driver. Controlling 5D3 must go through Canon driver. If you have problem to use EOS Utility, that means the Canon driver doesn't work on your system. You have better check if there is any driver problem from device manager. If there is a problem, you need to reinstall the driver. If there is no problem, you have better contact with Canon for newer driver. You also can try the compatibility mode for your EOS Utility. Don't complain to FoCal because FoCal works via EOS Utility.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 10, 2012)

Try a different USB port for a start if you haven't already, I know it won't be the hardware because your copy but sometimes the drivers seem to get bound differently between ports. In the past (not sure if it applies to Win8) if I've had problems with USB devices not being recognised or doing odd things I've removed and re-installed all the USB controllers as described here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310575


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 10, 2012)

I can confirm I am having the same issue. 

I am using a HP Z800 workstation (Just in case it matters - Dual Xeon's - X5570, 12GB ECC RAM, Quadro 5000, Intel 320 series SSD, Intel USB2.0). My Z800 was running Win 7 Pro 64-bit with no issues. I deleted the partition on my C Drive on my Z800, then formatted it, then clean installed Win 8 Pro 64-Bit.

The 5D Mark III is detected fine in Windows, no errors and listed correctly. 

I have tried setting the program as 'run as an administrator'. I have also tried running in all the Compatibility modes. I have 9 USB ports on the Z800, I have tried all of them. I have also tried running off a powered USB Hub. None of these things helped, the issue is still there.

I believe this is likely to be an issue with the Canon software and we will need to wait for an update or new version from Canon.

Happy to be proved wrong of course


----------



## squarebox (Nov 10, 2012)

I have done a clean install of the old version and newest version. I have uninstalled FOcal as well to see if it was interfering with the EOS utility, but no dice.

I have tried all the USB ports on my machine as well.


----------



## rpt (Nov 10, 2012)

squarebox said:


> I have done a clean install of the old version and newest version. I have uninstalled FOcal as well to see if it was interfering with the EOS utility, but no dice.
> 
> I have tried all the USB ports on my machine as well.


Does the EOS utility detect any other camera?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes it detected my kiss x4.


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Yes it detected my kiss x4.


Shoot! Have you checked driver versions between the Win8 machine which recognises your 5D3 and this one? May be uninstall the driver and reinstall? Something must be conflicting with it. I guess you probably already checked to see if there was a conflict showing up on the driver... Sorry cant think of anything else.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 11, 2012)

rpt said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it detected my kiss x4.
> ...



Yup on driver conflicts. It's a real mystery to the canon folks as well.


----------



## weixing (Nov 11, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> I can confirm I am having the same issue.
> 
> I am using a HP Z800 workstation (Just in case it matters - Dual Xeon's - X5570, 12GB ECC RAM, Quadro 5000, Intel 320 series SSD, Intel USB2.0). My Z800 was running Win 7 Pro 64-bit with no issues. I deleted the partition on my C Drive on my Z800, then formatted it, then clean installed Win 8 Pro 64-Bit.
> 
> ...


Hi.
Since it's work on Windows 7 64-bits, but doesn't in Windows 8 64-bits, I think it's a Windows 8 issue. If I were you, I won't be the first to use any new OS... most OS always have issue during initial released.

By the way, I run the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant on my Computer and I was surprise to see that it's mark "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional " as not compatible. If "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010" is not compatible with Windows 8, I wonder how the software it's develop will be able to compatible with Windows 8??

Have a nice day.


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2012)

weixing said:


> Hi.
> Since it's work on Windows 7 64-bits, but doesn't in Windows 8 64-bits, I think it's a Windows 8 issue. If I were you, I won't be the first to use any new OS... most OS always have issue during initial released.
> 
> By the way, I run the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant on my Computer and I was surprise to see that it's mark "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional " as not compatible. If "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010" is not compatible with Windows 8, I wonder how the software it's develop will be able to compatible with Windows 8??
> ...


We have been thru all this on another thread. Some folks have been brave and have had no issues. I am still on Win XP and don't intend to move for some time...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> I can confirm I am having the same issue.
> 
> I am using a HP Z800 workstation (Just in case it matters - Dual Xeon's - X5570, 12GB ECC RAM, Quadro 5000, Intel 320 series SSD, Intel USB2.0). My Z800 was running Win 7 Pro 64-bit with no issues. I deleted the partition on my C Drive on my Z800, then formatted it, then clean installed Win 8 Pro 64-Bit.
> 
> ...


You were unable to install the Canon Utility? The PC detecting the camera is one thing, but FoCal uses drivers installed by the Canon Utility.
If the Canon utility is installed correctly, FoCal will work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

weixing said:


> By the way, I run the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant on my Computer and I was surprise to see that it's mark "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional " as not compatible. If "Microsoft Visual Studio 2010" is not compatible with Windows 8, I wonder how the software it's develop will be able to compatible with Windows 8??
> 
> Have a nice day.


Did you get the latest update for Visual Studio? Sometimes it helps to update your software. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2736182


----------



## revup67 (Nov 11, 2012)

I might recommend checking device manager. See if there is a conflict there first. If so, you should be able to see an error code. When in device manager look under "other" or Storage" as an example. See if there is an exclamation mark right click properties. If so there should be an error code. I would Google that error code. On the Win 7 pc under driver, look at Driver details to gain some insight on the driver that is needed. You can possibly copy that file to the win 8 pc and update. Click on the details Tab as well. Choose Device description then Manufacturer this may also help. You can also search out any Hardware ID's to get further insight.


----------



## victorwol (Nov 12, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Very weird issue here, but when I connect my 5Dmk3 to my desktop (windows 8 64-bit) it detects that a 5Dmk3 has been connected and I can copy pictures down and it tells me how much battery and card space is left. However, when I launch EOS Utility (2.12) or FoCal (1.6), neither software registers that the camera is connected to the machine. Here's where it gets weirder, everything works fine on a laptop with win7 and on another laptop with the same build of windows 8. I'm using the same usb cables and whatnot.
> 
> So I gave Canon customer support a call (amazing support btw), but they were at a loss for words as to why it wasn't showing up. Was just wondering if anyone here might have a possible solution or something I could try.



Works fine for me. Does the computer recognize the camera at all?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 13, 2012)

weixing said:


> cocopop05 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm I am having the same issue.
> ...




I've been running both VS2010 and VS2012 side by side on windows 8 for a month or two since the RTM came out. There are have been no issues with it preventing development.

That being said, I did check device manager and there aren't any driver issues, and no exclamation points. 

When I hook up the camera windows detects that it is there and opens up the special camera window where i can see the battery left on the camera and how full the memory card is. I can even launch the EOS utility from there, but it's the EOS utility not picking it up. 

My suspicion is that there is *something* hardware wise on my machine blocking access to the camera for the EOS utility.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your suggestions.

No matter what I do I cannot get the EOS Utility to recognise the camera. I uninstalled everything Canon and re-installed and then ran all the latest updates from the Canon website for Win 8 64-bit.

Like others here my camera is recognised by Windows and I can browse to the camera in Win Explorer. I do not believe this is a hardware issue. It all works aside from the EOS Utility.

I believe this is an issue/bug with the EOS Utility (I am running 2.12.0.0), a future release form Canon may help.

I also have an HP EliteBook 8570w running Win 7 64-bit. But I am planning on upgrading that to Win 8, let's see if I have any luck with that


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Nov 16, 2012)

After the camera is connected to a USB port, open Windows Device Manager and see if there are any devices with a yellow exclamation point next to them. This will tell you if there is a driver that stopped or failed to load properly.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Rofflesaurrr, I just tried that now and everything is listed perfectly with no yellow exclamation marks and no unknown devices listed.

I did not really expect there to be any issues in Device Manager as the camera is recognised by Windows and I can browse to it in Windows Explorer. I can open and copy files from the camera to my PC. The drivers all appear to work.

See the attached screen shot. No issues in Device Manager and you can see the file on the camera in Explorer.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a random thought, maybe try going to the installation directory (probably C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\EOS Utility) and try a right-mouse click and "Run as administrator" on the EOS Utility.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi PeterJ, tried that and it made no difference. Nor have any of the compatibility modes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> I believe this is an issue/bug with the EOS Utility (I am running 2.12.0.0), a future release form Canon may help.



I expect this is likely the case. If EOS Utility won't work, FoCal likely will not either, since both are based on the same APIs from Canon's SDK.


----------



## cr1cr1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had the same issues with my EOS 7D on Windows 8 64bit RTM.

EOS utility and other utilities like eos_movierec did not find my camera.

After some searching found the solution here: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showpost.php?p=15276437&postcount=49

In Device Manager, do you see any other devices other than your camera under "Portable Devices"? Under mine, I have listed 4 removable media drives "SD, CF, etc.) that corresponded to my All-in-one Internal USB2.0 connector Card Reader. Each slot is shown as a drive letter. I disabled all four drives by right clicking each one and choosing "Disable" Once that was complete I plugged the camera back in and started the Eos Utility. Camera was now fully recognized. I can still use the media slots even with each drive being disabled.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all!
First post here from a lurker, a fed up with Nikon user, not buying another, wanta Canon 6d.
Post is intentionally maybe-ish being also unfamiliar with Win 8, still on XP SP3.



chicken said:


> I would not be surprised if its because something in Windows 8 is grabbing access to the camera first. I ran into this issue on FoCal on Win7 when I had DSLR Remote Pro opened and it grabbed the camera first. Only one program can be accessing the camera at any given time. I am not a windows 8 user but I suspect there is some way of having Windows no opening access to the device itself. This is different than the CF card showing up as a drive letter.


and...


cliffwang said:


> Seeing files on 5D3 and control 5D3 are two different things. Accessing 5D3 file is via mass storage driver, which is a Windows building driver. Controlling 5D3 must go through Canon driver. If you have problem to use EOS Utility, that means the Canon driver doesn't work on your system. You have better check if there is any driver problem from device manager. If there is a problem, you need to reinstall the driver. If there is no problem, you have better contact with Canon for newer driver. You also can try the compatibility mode for your EOS Utility. Don't complain to FoCal because FoCal works via EOS Utility.



These two posts seem to me to be saying about the same thing, just saying it differently. Here's another take...

To browse the camera's files, it must be "mounted" as an external drive. "Mount" is a common Linux concept, Windows doesn't call it that, but it still does it.
In XP, to "unmount" a device, go to the System Tray at the bottom right of the desktop, find the icon for "Safely Remove Hardware" and double click on it. As the "Remove Hardware" applet opens, it'll list all the currently connected USB devices. Find your camera on that list and click on "Stop" which will "unmount" the camera even though it is still physically and electrically connected. This may free up the camera for lower level access by the PC's OS to the camera's OS through the EOS Utility.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got around to setting up my Windows 8 pc today, and tried Focal and my 5D MK III. I did have to update to the latest Canon utilities version, 2.12 and then it worked fine. It did not work with 2.11.
I also had to restart the PC after updating.
I installed Stardock "Start8" as a test to get back the Windows 7 UI and Start Menu. That works nicely. It does cost $5. I'm still using the trial, but I'll most certainly buy it. I also use fences from Stardock to organize the 50 or more icons on my desktop.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you delete and reinstall Focal?



squarebox said:


> I have done a clean install of the old version and newest version. I have uninstalled FOcal as well to see if it was interfering with the EOS utility, but no dice.
> 
> I have tried all the USB ports on my machine as well.


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also had to restart the PC after updating.


  this is a given! We are talking about MS OS...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2012)

rpt said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I also had to restart the PC after updating.
> ...


I mentioned the restart because it is so unusual for Windows. however, if a new software version replaces a version already in memory, a restart is necessary. 
BTW, I loved my Mac, but I do have a much larger array of software that works on my pc, and for someone who knows what they are doing, problems are rare. One of the concerns I had about Windows 8 was using the new UI, but after a couple of hours, I am already getting proficient. Using start8 allows me to hit the left windows key to go to the old UI and start menu if I get stuck, while the right Windows key takes me back to Metro.
I've yet to figure out a simple way to exit from metro Apps, but haven't spent the time since I am busy loading software, and I have a ton of it.
I also want to clone my HD to a SSD, but I can't work on that right away.


----------



## cr1cr1 (Dec 2, 2012)

DB said:


> Part of the problem is that Canon ships the original software, then you install....then later you can download new updates from the Canon website BUT NOT the entire new software.



Technically... is not true, the updaters actually look for the product registry entries then install the new version overwriting the old one completely. I have seen this with EOS Utility, Canon Digital Photo Professional, Raw Codec, Style Editor. So I assume is the same with the rest.

I do not use original CD, just download the so called updates, make sure my registry has the entries in it, for example:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\EOS Utility]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\DPP]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\PhotoStitch
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\EOS Capture]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Canon\EOSViewerUtility]

or, for Windows 64 bit:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\EOS Utility]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\DPP]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\PhotoStitch
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\EOS Capture]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Canon\EOSViewerUtility]

and run the updater programs which install the full software.

just google around about "install canon software without cd" and you will find more details about this.



DB said:


> You need to remove EOS Utility completely from your PC - uninstall, then wipe file/folders if necessary.
> 
> Then download *Canon EOS DIGITAL Solution Disk v25.2* from the web, it is available from numerous sources and is >270MB in size. Next do a proper clean install and not an update. That should work.



Not actually needed, just update if already installed


----------



## Cadencia (Dec 11, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem - working on laptop, not on desktop, both win8 64, and for EOS 1DX, !DsIII, 7D.

The workaround mentioned above (to use Device Manager to disable all Portable Devices except for the camera, then restart the utility) worked for me.

Hopefully Canon support reads this stuff from time to time.


----------



## cocopop05 (Dec 18, 2012)

Huge thank you to everyone who has responded.

I downloaded the latest software updates from Canon and applied the registry entries cr1cr1 supplied. I can confirm that doing those things has worked. 

I have tried it on both my HP Z800 and HP Elitebook 8570w.

Cheers


----------



## squarebox (Jan 13, 2013)

Just installed the latest version 2.12.3.1 of the EOS utility and it finally finds my camera.

Also upgraded to FoCal 1.7.0W and that works as well now.


----------

